# Review: Canon EOS 70D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14347"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14347">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From The Digital Picture

</strong>Bryan at The Digital Picture has completed his review of the very good Canon EOS 70D.</p>
<p><strong>Says Bryan about the EOS 70D

</strong><em>“In addition to a feature roll-up, the 70D gets brand new technology and becomes what is arguably now the best all-purpose Canon DSLR camera available without facing the much bigger price required to step up to the full frame models which currently start at $1,999.00 USD. The 70D’s reasonable price will have a big influence on its selection by many.”</em><strong>

</strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=eos+70D&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 70D at B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-70D.aspx" target="_blank">Read the complete review</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## preppyak (Sep 11, 2013)

I do find it a little sad that the buffer on the 70D isnt as good as the 60D (40/15 vs 60/18 I believe), despite having better processors, etc. The frame rate and AF jump are nice, which would be made even better with a bigger buffer. But that's a minor complaint


----------



## Act444 (Sep 11, 2013)

^ Really? Wow, sort of makes me feel glad I picked up that secondhand 7D and didn't wait...

One of the biggest differences between the 60D and the 7D for action sports is the buffer capacity and speed of the card...would hit the buffer limit regularly on the 60D when shooting action (RAW). To hear that the 70D is no different/a step down is a bit discouraging.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 11, 2013)

I played with this camera briefly at Best Buy a few days ago.. I was SERIOUSLY impressed with it.

The first thing I noticed was how fast and quiet the AF was on the lens. So fast that I thought the aperture was at f11 or something. Incredibly fast. The kit lens (18-135mm I believe) was REALLY good. Definitely more than enough for a beginner and a decent inclusion for a kit lens.

I REALLY was diggin' the touch-screen. I had no idea I would like it as much. While not faster than using dials, there is certainly a convenience factor that is worthwhile. I found it incredibly easy to navigate through the menu using the touch screen.

What I didn't notice was the plastic, smaller body. Which is a great thing. It's why I chose my 50D over the 60D. And while I think the Rebels are GREAT cameras. Just too small even for my medium sized hands to use effectively. So the 70D being even smaller than the 60D but feeling comfortable? That's amazing. And it doesn't have the cheap'sh feel of a Rebel. Despite having a plastic body.

Gosh, this is SUCH a fantastic camera! The ONLY problem I have with the camera is that it does not have a replaceable focus screen. So the screens would be optimized for faster glass. Even though I use fast primes though I rarely go beyond f2.8. So this might not be a deal breaker.

For the amateur or aspiring professional, it's hard to go wrong with this camera. Put a metal body and dual CF slots and you'd have a damn fine pro camera....


----------



## Famateur (Sep 12, 2013)

preppyak said:


> I do find it a little sad that the buffer on the 70D isnt as good as the 60D (40/15 vs 60/18 I believe), despite having better processors, etc. The frame rate and AF jump are nice, which would be made even better with a bigger buffer. But that's a minor complaint



There are a couple of different demonstrations on YouTube of the 70D's buffer capacity showing that with the fastest SD cards from Sandisk (95MB/s Class 10 UHS I), you can achieve 22 RAW captures before the buffer slows. Granted, I don't know how the 60D performs with that same card, but 22 RAW images before buffer slow-down is pretty darn good for a mid-level enthusiast camera, in my opinion. That'll produce more photos in a few minutes than I care to cull!


----------



## ahab1372 (Sep 12, 2013)

preppyak said:


> I do find it a little sad that the buffer on the 70D isnt as good as the 60D (40/15 vs 60/18 I believe), despite having better processors, etc. The frame rate and AF jump are nice, which would be made even better with a bigger buffer. But that's a minor complaint


I don't think the buffer on the 70 is worse, it is actually better. Or one could say it depends how you look at it  Fills up after less frames, but has higher capacity. But because of the higher frame rate, data is arriving much faster (over a shorter period of time), and a lesser portion of the data can be written to the card in that shorter period of time.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 12, 2013)

From the review: "_the best all-purpose Canon DSLR camera available without facing the much bigger price required to step up to the full frame models_ ".

Wouldn't it actually be better than the 6D for some purposes, e.g. users who take still and video extensively? It is not _just _a matter of how much can one spend.


----------



## hutjeflut (Sep 15, 2013)

im confused the caon 100 mm macro is not compatible with dual pixel af but the 55-250 and 18-55 kit lenses are while the 100 mm macro is more then2 times faster focus wise?

im sure theres more to this as it makes no sense at all.


----------



## carson (Oct 6, 2013)

More detailed specification of canon 70D here, look over it


----------



## rs (Oct 6, 2013)

hutjeflut said:


> im confused the caon 100 mm macro is not compatible with dual pixel af but the 55-250 and 18-55 kit lenses are while the 100 mm macro is more then2 times faster focus wise?
> 
> im sure theres more to this as it makes no sense at all.


It's not the max aperture or focus speed that dictates whether the lenses you've listed are compatible or not (f11 is the cut off for that). It's the generation of AF found in the lens. The EF 100 macro in question is the non USM version, introduced over 23 years ago and discontinued 13 years ago.


----------



## candc (Oct 6, 2013)

My 15mm fisheye does not work in live view either but it is still fine using the viewfinder.


----------

